# Biting habits



## Ashley04 (Feb 11, 2014)

We just got a German Shepherd puppy on Saturday- so three days ago- and she has been play biting a lot. I know she is just a puppy and is just trying to play but how do we teach her biting is not ok? We have kids and I don't want her biting the kids. We rescued her from a shelter after she was abandoned and so far she has been a great pup! She is only 5 months old- so the shelter thinks- but she acts way older. She only took half a day to potty train and she does great with that now. I just want to make sure we keep the biting to a minimum.

Thanks for al the help!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread has lots of tips :http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/134407-teaching-bite-inhibition.html


----------

